# Frozen Semen...Deceased Field Champions



## kdbauman (Sep 10, 2004)

Trying to think of deceased past field champions that are still with us via frozen semen yet in storage. I came up with the following for starters:


FC AFC Code Blue
FC 2X NAFC 2X NAFTCH Lean Mac
FC AFC Dare To Dream
FC Nan-Dools Elwood Blues
FC Running With The Devil
FC AFC Hawkeyes Candlewood Shadow
AFC Red River Rippin Raider
FC AFC Hilltops Hayseed
FC AFC FTCH NAFTCH Aces High III
FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Baracuda Blue
NFC AFC Riptide Star
FC AFC RSK's Smooth Sailing
FTCH AFTCH Pachanga Magnum Force
FC AFC Painters Major Motion
FC AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome
FC AFC Way Da Go Rocky
FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Jazztime Frequent Flyer
FC AFC Chena River Chavez
FTCH NAFTCH Quick Windstorm
FC NAFC Carbon Copy Of Horn Creek
FC FTCH AFTCH Chugach Hills Jazz's Rascal - 1 or 2 breedings ?

Others?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

NFC Maxx's Surprise

Not sure if FC-AFC Rebel Ridge PDQ has any available or not?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

FC Trumarc's In Pursuit Again


----------



## RiverCreekLabs (Jun 8, 2006)

FC Fox-C's take it to the Bank only 2 breedings and I believe FC AFC Blackwater Rudy but it has been a while since I checked last.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> NFC Maxx's Surprise
> 
> Not sure if FC-AFC Rebel Ridge PDQ has any available or not?


When did Prize die?

Marty


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

So if you were looking for a breeding out of any of these dogs how would you go about finding out availability and requirements?


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

fc/afc webshire honest abe(same person owns his and some of shadow)
fc/afc watermarks the boss


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FC-AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

FC AFC Crow River's Hi Res Scanner


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH
FC AFC Cuda's Blue Ryder
FC AFC Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow


----------



## moose203 (May 2, 2007)

FC-AFC Rebel With a Cause

http://www.rebelatstud.com/

Some of the above studs may have web pages like this

Jason


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there is some FC -AfC Westwinds Bold Tiger straws out there.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

moose203 said:


> FC-AFC Rebel With a Cause
> 
> http://www.rebelatstud.com/
> 
> ...


When did Rebel With A Cause pass away? I didn't know he was gone.


----------



## kdbauman (Sep 10, 2004)

Some good additions. To my knowledge, both Prize and Rebel are still alive.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I think some may still be available from:
FC-AFC Rebel Ridge Cody's Mischief


----------



## moose203 (May 2, 2007)

frontier said:


> When did Rebel With A Cause pass away? I didn't know he was gone.


My bad, i guess i miss read he is no longer in competition.

Jason


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

RiverCreekLabs said:


> FC Fox-C's take it to the Bank only 2 breedings and I believe FC AFC Blackwater Rudy but it has been a while since I checked last.


Rudy is still alive as well...I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

moose203 said:


> FC-AFC Rebel With a Cause
> 
> http://www.rebelatstud.com/
> 
> ...


Rebel is still alive!


----------



## Buck W (Jan 10, 2008)

do you think that the EIC test will affect pricing on frozen for these superior dogs, and on living studs as well? IOW, if it turns out that some of these spectacular dogs are determined to be "carriers of the EIC mutation" once the commercial test is available, do you think:

1. Less people will be interested in these studs

2. Price on stud fee will go down for studs that are "carriers"

3. No price change and people will continue to strive for best performance dog

this is, of course, a$$uming that the bitch tests "clear" for mutation AND the eic test is validated in peer review.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I suspect that once there is an EIC test that breeders will place a premium on females that are EIC clear so they can breed to any male without concern for producing affected offspring.


----------



## kenneil (Nov 18, 2007)

FC AFC Winifox's Scream'n Yella Zonker's has frozen available 
Zonk is Fox Red, out of Raparian Rough Rider and Molly McStarr
Probably the only Fox Red FC AFC semen available!
contact Ken Neil 561-310-9526 or [email protected] 
$1,500 paid at time of AKC papers signing.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

FC/AFC Regalair


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

FC AFC Candlewood's Texas Ranger ( Zip Code X Lottie ) 2 Straws left and unavailable.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

FC AFC Yellowstone's TNT Explosion "Nitro"

http://www.yellowstoneretrievers.com/nitro.htm


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

chocolate FC Elwood at http://nandool.8m.com/stud_dogs.html


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

I am pretty sure I read that there is nothing left from Abe. 

Mike


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Baby Duck said:


> I am pretty sure I read that there is nothing left from Abe.
> 
> Mike


On another thread someone said Mary Tatum has one breeding left on Abe


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

There is nothing left for the general public for Abe, I know I asked. 
Mary T has what ****should be**** the last breeding.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

YardleyLabs said:


> I suspect that once there is an EIC test that breeders will place a premium on females that are EIC clear so they can breed to any male without concern for producing affected offspring.


Jeff, could you please elaborate on this statement?

I'm confused about the Female part of the statement.

Thanks


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Wade said:


> Jeff, could you please elaborate on this statement?
> 
> I'm confused about the Female part of the statement.
> 
> Thanks


Once an EIC test is available, many of the leading sires will still not be tested -- either because they are dead or because of the choice of the owner. My one protection as a responsible breeder is to have a female that I know is not a carrier for EIC. That way, I can breed to a male that has not been tested without fear of producing an affected pup.


----------



## Lil Cajun (Oct 29, 2008)

FTCH NAFTCH Quick Windstorm semen still available?


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

kdbauman said:


> Trying to think of deceased past field champions that are still with us via frozen semen yet in storage. I came up with the following for starters:
> 
> 
> FC AFC Code Blue
> ...


I've never stumbled across this post before. I wonder how updated it is?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Rebel with a Cause passed away in 2008 I dont know if any frozen is still left. www.rebelatstud.com


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Brooke said they had some straws left from Code Red


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I've love to get my hands on a pup.



Steve Babcock said:


> Brooke said they had some straws left from Code Red


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

What about Fargo II?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Steve Babcock said:


> Brooke said they had some straws left from Code Red


Wow. That's very interesting.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I think Bill still has a little Two-Stepper straws left.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Lil Cajun said:


> FTCH NAFTCH Quick Windstorm semen still available?


 
Yes it is in limited amount.


----------



## retrieverman (May 20, 2009)

Two years ago two litters from FC AFC Westwinds Bold Tiger MHR were born at Silverbrook Kennel. Don't know if any frozen semen remains from this talented dog.


----------



## Duxbwar (Jun 23, 2009)

Some great dogs listed. The other thing to look at thought to is EIC results. Some of those dogs owners have sent in samples of semen to be tested even thought they have passed on.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

retrieverman said:


> Two years ago two litters from FC AFC Westwinds Bold Tiger MHR were born at Silverbrook Kennel. Don't know if any frozen semen remains from this talented dog.


There would be, unless this was part of the semen recently lost in storage.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think there are any straws left of Carbon. I think I recall that someone bought some years ago and is holding on to them to use. 

Does anyone know who owns Carbon's last straws? Or have they been used?

Helen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

kdbauman said:


> Trying to think of deceased past field champions that are still with us via frozen semen yet in storage. I came up with the following for starters:
> 
> 
> FC AFC Code Blue
> ...


Can the original poster update this list? (Removing the names of dogs still living, adding the names of dogs which have been suggested by posters, and adding additional info such as who may have the last straws of ....)

Thanks,
Helen 

Helen


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

original poster hasn't signed in since 9/28/2008


----------



## fishnfetch (Jul 30, 2011)

on the eic thing, i know of one sire listed here that has thrown affected dogs which would mean that he is at the very least a carrier


----------



## trinitylabs (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is still frozen on Code Blue and if so who has it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I know of at least two different FC AFC Chena River Chavez straws available...one was listed by Cleo Watson's friends ...the other belongs to a friend of mine out west....both are on the market..


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Bon, is one of those you are thinking of here in Salt Lake?


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

Does anyone know straws from FC AFC Butch from Winifox?


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any available on Fargo II or Hilltops Hayseed, and who to contact?


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Fargo:


http://www.utopiaretrieverkennel.com/labrador_studs.html


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

This topic got me thinking. How many straws are typically collected and stored at a time?
How many might an owner keep? I know it depends on demand, but what is customary?
If you were the owner of a sought after stud, how much would you keep?


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

How about NFC FC AFC Five Star General Patton? I think they still have remaing straws on him.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Check five star retrievers they have some Patton straws.


----------



## sportlab89 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is frozen semen just as good as natural semen or are there some disadvantages to frozen semen?


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

rsfavor said:


> This topic got me thinking. How many straws are typically collected and stored at a time?
> How many might an owner keep? I know it depends on demand, but what is customary?
> If you were the owner of a sought after stud, how much would you keep?


I wonder this too!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

sportlab89 said:


> Is frozen semen just as good as natural semen or are there some disadvantages to frozen semen?


I was just talking with someone last week that had just bred a litter with an 18-year old straw from a Honcho son, and the straw still had 85% motility.

I don't know if motility is the be all, end all, when it comes to evaluating, but that seemed pretty good for the age of the straw.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

rsfavor said:


> This topic got me thinking. How many straws are typically collected and stored at a time?
> How many might an owner keep? I know it depends on demand, but what is customary?


The amount of breedings collected depends on the count. The semen is analyzed and frozen in straws or pellets. So many (I think 150M) = a breeding unit. On the frozen I had collected on a 10 yo yielded 2.75 breeding units in one collection. His semen was "good" for a 10 yo. A 6 yo had 4 breeding units in one collection. A 7 yo between 3 and 5.3 breeding units in multiple collections; a 3 yo with >1B sperm had 6 BU in one collection. The problem is if people wait until a stud is an FC or if older they start collecting, the quality and motility isn't as good. My repro vet says collect early if you think they may be good. You have to pay the charges to analyze each time and process. You then pay a yearly price on storage. If you end up with less than a breeding unit, you can combine frozen from 2 different dogs and DNA the pups.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

NFC AFC Boo was collected a couple months ago and had 9 breedings frozen! Talk about potent!


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

I collected my boy, once at 7 years and once at 9 years. Got 18 breedings from the first and 14 from the second. Problem is, nobody else but me is going to want to use him!

But he's my once in a life time dog with every clearance under the sun, so when I get the right bitch, I'll use him.

Kathleen


----------



## Faststeel (Mar 22, 2012)

Would love to see an updated list as well.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

There are repro vets that use 50M as a Breeding Unit and others use more sperm in a BU.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Kathleen ,
If you liked your dog and you collected him and use him then that is sometimes the most rewarding .
I encourage anyone with a nice dog to collect. You just never know.
Been there done that with a few of my own boys.
Sue


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

Is Five Star General Patton still available?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

John Fields said:


> Is Five Star General Patton still available?


Call the owner. She may be keeping the semen for herself.


----------



## dcr (May 31, 2006)

FC-AFC Butch - I asked about frozen years ago - they never collected any. Mary Knapp had FC Gunner outta Butch, she may have collected him?


----------



## Kirkd (Nov 18, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> I know of at least two different FC AFC Chena River Chavez straws available...one was listed by Cleo Watson's friends ...the other belongs to a friend of mine out west....both are on the market..


Any contact information that you can message me?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

kdbauman said:


> Trying to think of deceased past field champions that are still with us via frozen semen yet in storage. I came up with the following for starters:
> 
> 
> FC AFC Code Blue
> ...


There is none of NAFC Carbon


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

FC AFC Fordland's Bored Out Ford (HOF)

I have a couple (not for sale), and I now there are a handful of others....maybe low to mid single digits.


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

I have FC Dust Devil's Last Spark semen in a Utah bank.


----------



## Swift River (Oct 19, 2007)

FC Swift Rivers No Problems " Kenny" I have several breedings left and soon I will be looking for a bitch for my next puppy


----------

